
Famed Hacker Kevin Mitnick Shows You How to Go Invisible Online - sdomino
https://www.wired.com/2017/02/famed-hacker-kevin-mitnick-shows-go-invisible-online/
======
retox
Shamed 0-day peddler Kevin Mitnick.
[https://www.mitnicksecurity.com/shopping/absolute-zero-
day-e...](https://www.mitnicksecurity.com/shopping/absolute-zero-day-exploit-
exchange)

------
devoply
Also how to get yourself noticed by the security agencies of your country.

